
Show HN: Jupyter Kernel for Coq Proof Assistant – coq_jupyter - EugeneLoy
https://github.com/EugeneLoy/coq_jupyter
======
EugeneLoy
Online demo:
[https://mybinder.org/v2/gh/EugeneLoy/coq_jupyter_demo/master...](https://mybinder.org/v2/gh/EugeneLoy/coq_jupyter_demo/master?filepath=demo.ipynb)

Source:
[https://github.com/EugeneLoy/coq_jupyter](https://github.com/EugeneLoy/coq_jupyter)

Coq site: [https://coq.inria.fr/](https://coq.inria.fr/)

Nice Coq tutorial: [https://coq.inria.fr/tutorial-
nahas](https://coq.inria.fr/tutorial-nahas)

